# What age did you let your dd wear a necklace?



## ilovemygirl (Sep 8, 2008)

My dd is 2.5. We were looking through her memory box for something and came across her baptism necklace. She wants to wear it and I want to let her but it is real gold and has sentimental value. She's never worn any jewelry before. I'm wondering if I should buy a really cheap one and see how she does with that first. Do you think she's old enough to wear anything at all?


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Dd has worn fake play jewelry since she was little..1-2 years old? She loves play jewelry, as does ds, who is now 2.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

ds has worn an amber teething necklace since he was 4 weeks old. he also someimes wears anklets and braclets starting when he showed interest, 18 months-ish


----------



## Bellabaz (Feb 27, 2008)

Dd1 has been wearning mecklaces since she was about 1.5 or 2. But they are necklaces we made. I don't think I would let her wear something wih sentimental value yet because she takes them off and leaves them places. Unless she would need help to get it off, in which case that would be fine since I would then have to take the necklace.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I would work up to the more expensive necklace.

You can purchases cheap jewelry.

Or go to the craft store and make her something special.

You can make "chokers" with inexpensive ribbons, Velcro, and charms. My girls are older and this is something they love for me to do for them. Their friends are envious because they have such a variety.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

DD has been wearing play jewelry for a while, but I agree that I wouldn't let her wear a special occasion necklace unless it was a special occasion.

FWIW, be careful with "cheap jewelry." A lot of the metal costume jewelry that's for kids gets recalled. Here's just the most recent one: http://pediatrics.about.com/b/2010/0...lry-recall.htm.

Honestly, I'd be more comfortable with plastic or with wooden beads (kind of like a Melissa and Doug necklace set).


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I am guessing we arn't counting amber necklaces







hehe...

I have a son - but he hes been wearing his own jewelry (yep - he loves it! hehe) since about 2 and a half! Not to bed though...I do ask he takes it off then!


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

DS wears a wooden beaded necklace of mine around the house and sometimes when we go out. He's 3. I just make sure to keep an eye on him.


----------



## Theia (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm not sure why an amber teething necklace wouldn't count? My DD has been wearing one of those since she was about 4mo.

If it was another type of necklace I would take into account it's length, what is it made of and how safe is it? What would happen if it breaks while child is wearing it? Would it break instead of choking the child if it got caught? Is the child still putting objects in mouth? Is it real metal or something scary of unknown chemistry? TBH those are the same things I considered when thinking of the amber necklace.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Theia* 
I'm not sure why an amber teething necklace wouldn't count? My DD has been wearing one of those since she was about 4mo.









Because those are usually put on when the child's too young to try taking it off.


----------



## Theia (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 







Because those are usually put on when the child's too young to try taking it off.

Oh. That is a good point. I guess with DD (she's 2 now) having worn her teething necklace non-stop she doesn't really try to take it off. I'm not sure if she realizes it comes off. I take it off rarely. Sometimes she would put it in her mouth so it's still something to keep an eye on.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

My DD wore a necklace for the first time last Sunday. She's 23 months and saw me putting one on and asked what it was ( dat?) I told her and she seemed fascinated. I remembered that my aunt had given her a sweet little necklace of fresh water pearls so I put it on her. She was proudly showing her "nek-as" to everyone.

It made it home fine, but I would not have been heartbroken if it was lost. Something with such sentimental value as a baptism necklace I might hold off on a while yet. I agree w/ pp's start with something you don't mind losing.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Careful with cheap jewelry. As a pp pointed out, a lot of it is lead based. I'd also be worried about toxic finishes with wooden beads. Plastics aren't healthy, and I would be concerned about another incident like the Chinese-made toy beads with the toxic chemicals. Then there is the choking hazard of small beads.

I'm sure you could find something lovely and appropriate for a 2 y.o. but it's important to be careful.


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

DD has been wearing a real chain necklace since she was two weeks old







At first she wore a gold chain w/ a cross & then she got a beautiful silver necklace w/ her first initial for her Baptism. The initial has a v tiny diamond chip in it. She has been wearing that every day (& night) since about 10 weeks old. The chain is thin so it would break instead of killing her. We got it from here: http://www.loveivy.com/ High quality, never had a problem.


----------



## sweetpeppers (Dec 19, 2007)

My son wears a necklace sometimes, but he did break the chain once, I just replaced it with a sturdier chain. He just turned three and has been wearing it since 2.5.


----------



## jadedqueen123 (May 5, 2008)

DD started at four months with an amber teething necklace. Then around a year we had a friend make her a lovely rainbow colored swarvaski crystal necklace that fits semi-snug. Since she has had one on so consistently she never fiddles with it. It is a great conversation starter for her with other little kids coming up to investigate it and adults love to talk to her about it too.

If I was just putting a necklace on a toddler I wouldn't do something with sentimental value because they are sure to want to fiddle with it.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I started letting my dd wear necklaces with sentimental value on special occassions when she was that age, but I have her take them off when she starts fiddeling with them even now.


----------



## karemore (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't encourage DD to wear necklaces because of the danger of lead and other toxins that they are made with and she's almost 5.


----------

